
Bitwise patterns: shortcuts into the world of bitwise operations - coinomega
https://medium.com/biffures/part-4-bitwise-patterns-7b17dae3eee0#.qju148t9w
======
coinomega
Aware subscript k is not displayed correctly on mobile, but formatting on
Medium is generally not great when it comes to formulas

